# I.O.M Steamers



## Bobbert (Jun 25, 2009)

Just looking for any info on IOM steamers which would have sailed from Glasgow in the mid sixties?

I cant even remember if it was Glasgow we sailed from or Ardrossan or somewhere else on the Clyde coast?

Just remember grey days and passing the Ailsa Craig !!

Thanks in advance for any leads


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

The regular service was from Ardrossan. Any of the then existing fleet might have been rostered, though if mid-sixties probably not one of the car ferries.


----------



## albatross1923 (Sep 18, 2006)

Burns Laird Shipping Co Did the Isle Of Man run From Adrossan and Glasgow
the Steamer was the Lairds Isle
ALBATROSS 1923
Ayrshire Lad


----------



## Bobbert (Jun 25, 2009)

*Iom*

Thanks for that info Albatross


----------



## Bobbert (Jun 25, 2009)

Albatross, I just done a search for the Lairds Isle on some other sites and they all say that this ship ran on the Ardrossan - Belfast route !! No mention of the IOM.

Several sites said this. Thanks for trying to help anyway.


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

Sailed as a passenger on the Lairds Isle of Burns and Laird in the 50s from Ardrossan to Belfast.

Also in the 50s sailed on Snaefell of IOMSP from Ardrossan to Douglas.

Jim


----------



## Bobbert (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Jim,

The boat I was on was definitely of the type "Snaefell" or one of its family.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

IoMSP Co passenger steamers operating in the mid-sixties were the sister ships: King Orry (1946), Tynwald (1947), Snaefell (1948), Mona's Isle (1951) and Manxman (1955).


----------



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

jimg0nxx said:


> Sailed as a passenger on the Lairds Isle of Burns and Laird in the 50s from Ardrossan to Belfast.
> 
> Also in the 50s sailed on Snaefell of IOMSP from Ardrossan to Douglas.
> 
> Jim



I am sure I used to see the Snaefell moored on the Landing Stage on the Mersey in the 60s.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes you would have done Mike as the IOMSP ships alternated the routes they were on, they were not permanently put on any one route.

Chris.


----------



## albatross1923 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Lairds Isle*



Bobbert said:


> Albatross, I just done a search for the Lairds Isle on some other sites and they all say that this ship ran on the Ardrossan - Belfast route !! No mention of the IOM.
> 
> Several sites said this. Thanks for trying to help anyway.


Thank you for your kind remarks old age catching up on me
i also did a search found that she was a vetern of two world wars
HMS Riveria then sold to Burns Laird known locally as smokey joe
regards albatross1923


----------



## KZP (Oct 23, 2020)

eddyw said:


> IoMSP Co passenger steamers operating in the mid-sixties were the sister ships: King Orry (1946), Tynwald (1947), Snaefell (1948), Mona's Isle (1951) and Manxman (1955).


Snaefell (1948) on postcard


----------

